# Why Doesn't Lacie Love Me?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is my heart dog and I love her with all my heart, but she is very independent and secure and often not very cuddlely. She gets into phases where she just wants to go into my office and lay on her bed and be alone. I'm sitting in the family room, reading, watching TV, using the iPad and both Tilly and Secret are right there with me, but Lacie doesn't come and join us.

Sometimes she gets into a phase for a week or two where she comes and kisses and wants my attention, but this isn't very often.

When she's in her "I vant to be alone" (as Great Garbo would say) phase, it breaks my heart and I feel that she doesn't love me at all. No she isn't feeling bad nor is she upset or sad, she just doesn't want to be social.

I can pick her up and bring her into the family room and she will give me kisses and "tolerate" my cuddling her, but as soon as I let her go she will get down and go back to her bed in the office.

I don't understand why she does this. I've never understood why she does this and I wish she didn't. She breaks my heart because she makes me feel that she doesn't love me at all.

On the other hand, Tilly can't get enough of being close to me and Secret is a little cuddle bug most of the time. And I love both of them to pieces, but they're not Lacie and not my heart dogs.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, I think many of the females are that way, it has been for me, especially my very first Maltese, my heart dog too. She was very independent and preferred to be in her daybed most of the time. It's just part of their personality.

Now, my little Maltese guy is opposite, he is always my shadow and loves to cuddle and be held but plays with his toys also, being quite active. He's a doll!

By the way, my brother knew Greta Garbo, who would visit his shop in NY and they became good friends. She really was a very private person in her real life, it wasn't just a act. He really liked her.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella leans towards the independent side as well. She follows me around the house constantly but she is just not that into cuddling. If I am sitting on the couch, she will come check in with me occasionally but she prefers to sit close by, rather than in my lap, with a toy to cuddle. . Lol. I know she loves me but it kind of makes me a little bummed out sometimes that she isn't more needing of my affection. At night, she is perfectly content to sleep in her own little bed with her stuffies. Sometimes I will put her in bed with me when I read but she does not protest when it is time to go back to her own bed. I don't know if its a truly male vs female thing, but I've had more male dogs in my life than female dogs, and looking back, it does seem like the males were more overtly affectionate and needy of hands-on attention.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I believe we get dogs we *need*..... not necessarily ones we *want*.

So Lacie is here to teach you something... or help you grow in some area....

You have two very cuddly loving fluffs...and then you have Lacie. She is loving in her own way, but she is in your life for a reason.

Next time you feel bad for her and think about how you don't want her doing that or wish she wouldn't... maybe ask yourself what Lacie is here to teach you in your life....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure she loves you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Amy was that way too she'd be all over Al when he was home and snuggle with me when he was at work but not like my others do. Amy was my heart dog.. Emily is my heart dog now but to Bitsy,I'm her heart person... and it's hard not to have two heart dogs now... Rylee goes through stages, he's totally my velcro buddy... well could be three heart dogs... Sheesh these little fluffs make it do hard to choose!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She loves you Lynn; she is just looking for some "alone" time! Sort of like a human who becomes overwhelmed by too much activity and stimulation and needs to recharge. My first Malt, Samantha, was like that sometimes too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree. Lacie just needs space. I love my husband but I also love it when he travels!:innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Lacie loves you. Some fluffs are just like that. Sometimes I think that Hardy feels like the other three take all of my attention, so he just doesn't try to snuggle as much. If I pick him up and carry him to another room, he acts like he loves having me all to himself.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

You should ask her when you do your yearly readings with the pet psychic. I love when you do that and then report back to the forum with what they "said".


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I loved what Tori said. And I would say because you have more than one she knows that the others do the cuddling and she is their to protect you!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly is the same way but Daisy is always ready to cuddle.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Lynn... don't for a second think Lacie doesn't love you! Her independence is actually a good thing...shows you've raised her be a secure and confident little girl. 
When I first got Naddie she was a severe separation anxiety pooch. I literally could not cross the room without her being right there by my side..and God-forbid I went to another room with door closed. Today she is a self-assured little girl who often takes off to be on her own. 
Thee are times when I put her on my lap and she totally 'snuggles'.. at other times I can tell she just wants down! LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Lynn... don't for a second think Lacie doesn't love you! Her independence is actually a good thing...shows you've raised her be a secure and confident little girl.


:goodpost:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lynn, Lacie would be lost without you. I'm sure she loves you as much as you love her!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She loves you will all her heart and more. Dogs like people have hormones, emotions, feelings, mood. She just wants to be alone with her thoughts. Some dogs are very sensitive to environmental conditions, shifting in the phases of the moon, weather and season changes, etc., and she may very well be trying to cope with one of these by putting herself in isolation mode. I am not certain about her history with your dear late husband, but it is also possible that there was some trigger that making her miss him and she is just a bit depressed and wants to be alone. I notice it with Luck every once and a while, that he will suddenly change while looking at my mother's chair. He will become distant.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Lacie loves you!! I know Mia loves me, but she doesn't cuddle either. I can put her on my lap and sometimes she will settle down for a bit, but most of the time she isn't a lapdog. She will lie next to me on the sofa, but most of the time she lies at my feet on the floor. She sleeps on the bed, but always on her own cushion or above my head. She never snuggles right up against me. She doesn't snuggle, but she does follow me around the house. But, even that is slowing down some. I guess she's finally realized I'm not going to disappear...even if I leave the house she now knows I will be back. It isn't a big deal now.*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, my Rose is the same way...it is just their temperaments, they love us..:wub: ....right now, Eva and Lily are in my lap and Rose is on her cushion on the sofa..she has always been that way..she will get in my lap at night sometimes...but she acts just like Lacie..it has to be on Rosie's terms..I guess it's good we have the others, too! Eva and Lily are very "lovey-dovey"..:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly is the same way but Daisy is always ready to cuddle.


Cindy, that is the sweetest pic of Daisy and Lilly I have ever seen...you should frame it! Great siggy! (sorry I got off topic) :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie sounds just like Archie. He rarely sits with me....he's usually down in the man cave with Stan. :w00t:....sniff...


But I he and I "know" how strong our relationship is, so he doesn't need constant reminding. And I know he's getting older and needs to be comfortable. ...he's usually in the littlest donut bed we have!! :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lacie loves you! Some fluffs need more of being close than others. My Zoe I think stays glued to me more for security reasons.....who knows what these furbabies really feel. Just love her to pieces.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lily is my heart dog, but she's independent. She will come if I call her, but stand just out of reach. It makes me wonder if she's angry about Jack and Addie.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My Babinka is the same way. So I dont force it on her.................I call it the teenage years!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am sure that Lacie loves you dearly.
Just like with people - some are warm and "huggers" and others are not. But those who are not still feel deep love - they just don't show it outwardly.
It says a lot about your relationship with her that she is your heart dog even though she doesn't snuggle with you - you have some deeper understanding and love for each other.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I also believe some animals are more independent, however, I believe there is a type of hierarchy between a pack of dogs. (and I don't' mean the dominance debate). It is entirely possible that your other two send her signals that say 'this is my mom, back off'. I know Tucker does this to Rocky all the time. Signs are completely subtle, a look, the flick of an ear, body language-things that are super easy for us to miss. 

I find it interesting to watch my two sometimes, and try to take what little I know of dog behavior and interpret their interactions. I honestly do believe in a pack there is normally an odd man out-especially when you have more than two dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I know that your three girls adore you:wub::wub:, they just have different ways of showing it and every person and animal has a different personality. Sometimes I want to be hugged and cuddled and sometimes I don't. With Tyler, he's a pretty good cuddler most of the time but there are times when he just wants to do his own thing and when we're in bed will get up and move down from top of the bed to bottom. Then there are times when he drives us nuts sitting at our desk when he scratches for us to pick him up. :blink: So be careful what you wish for. :HistericalSmiley: You have a unique connection with all three girls.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks SM family. It makes me feel better that others have similar situations.

A couple of interesting things -- I think she may be tired of me being home so much recently (because I've been off due to illness) and it's interrupted her normal routine where she gets a lot of alone time when I'm at the office.

Also, Walter -- you had a very good point as this is the 1 year anniversary of my husband's passing (on Sunday) and she was spending at lot otime at hospice with us a year ago.

We'll have to wait to see what Sonja (The Pet Psychic) has to say in July when we do our reading.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if some dogs are just introverts like people. I'm like that too. I love my family, but sometimes I just want them to leave me alone! So maybe Lacie is an introvert and Tilly and Secret are the extroverts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had not remembered that it was a year since his passing. I truly believe our little ones react to life events and have a sense of both the times of days and the calendars. You have not felt great lately either and all this may be weighing a bit on Lacie. 

I just want to express to you my hope that Sunday is not too difficult of a day on you. I (and I am sure everyone on SM) will certainly be thinking of you over the next few days. Take comfort in your girls.


----------



## tdavis0990 (Aug 27, 2012)

What exactly is a heart dog? I keep hearing the term but I'm not sure what it means. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Lacey Sends these to You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie does love you! Like people, all dogs are different.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Of cause Lacie loves you! She just shows it differently!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Lacie likes just doing her lol. But she loves you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> I believe we get dogs we *need*..... not necessarily ones we *want*.
> 
> So Lacie is here to teach you something... or help you grow in some area....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Ditto - Tori said it all !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You know how you can have a friend or two that you can always call and start talking like you've just chatted yesterday but it's really been a few months? you don't need constant contact to feel close, you know you are, so it's nice to just relax and know that they're there. or when you look across the room and just know what they are thinking and can share a laugh without saying anything? Lacie is so comfortable knowing you are close she doesn't need to see you, and she can be cosy and comfortable in her bed at the same time. I can be home all day and for the most part Jodi is in the bedroom snug in his bed, even if I bring him out on my lap he'll soon make his way to his favourite spot.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that Lacie loves you just as much as the others love you! 
She may just be lower down of the totem pole ( in terms of alpha status ) and curtailing her affection to you around the others, to keep peace.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Canada said:


> I think that Lacie loves you just as much as the others love you!
> She may just be lower down of the totem pole ( in terms of alpha status ) and curtailing her affection to you around the others, to keep peace.


Lacie is most definitely the Diva and Princess of this house. If she says "Jump", the others would say "how high?"!!! All 3 are very layed back, but Lacie is definitely TOP DOG at our house and she and the others know it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

